# 1939 Peerless pics.



## vincev (Aug 27, 2013)

OK,I need some help.South Bend C.L. $95. 1939 Peerless.I know the handle bars look incorrect and I need the left side of the tank.ANYONE have one?? What kind of kickstand is this?? Any info from anyone? Anything you can tell me about this Peerless?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 27, 2013)

It's made by Rollfast/D.P.Harris. Like an American Flyer... Sell me da bars.


----------



## bike (Aug 27, 2013)

*is that*

your spending limit? ifso I guess you have to be MASTER of finding the deal!  Been a long time since I got a bike like that for nada- bit jealous!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 27, 2013)

That thing has great paint.... Where's the other tank half??????????


----------



## vincev (Aug 27, 2013)

The guy is having his buddy continue looking for the other half in his barn.He found the bike up in a loft.


----------



## vincev (Aug 27, 2013)

bricycle said:


> It's made by Rollfast/D.P.Harris. Like an American Flyer... Sell me da bars.




Bri,What are those bars from,?  I dont think that style came with the bike.Do you know what they might be from? What kind belong on the bike?


----------



## stoney (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice bike, love the paint, clean it carefully. Hope they find the other half of the tank for you. Don't know what the kick stand is but I like it as well as the handle bars. Nice find.


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 27, 2013)

*the bars.............*

go on davis made bikes like the master,H-D,and so on.they are called california bars.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 27, 2013)

vincev said:


> Bri,What are those bars from,?  I dont think that style came with the bike.Do you know what they might be from? What kind belong on the bike?




There's a 37 Peerless on Nostalgic.net

under Rollfast....


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 27, 2013)

here ya go like these bikes.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 27, 2013)

What a steal and very nice find vince... congrats should clean right up and look good when done!


----------



## vincev (Aug 27, 2013)

dave the wave said:


> here ya go like these bikes.




Thanks Dave.I guess they are pretty old.I still might change them to a flatter bar. I dont like the way they look.lol


----------



## Denver Razorback (Sep 12, 2013)

That's a Jiffy kickstand.  I have a couple of them.  Here are some photos of one that says "Drop Forged B.C. Jiffy Pat. No. 1984299".  









I'm usually a buyer of these in the $10 - $25 range.  Some guys will pay a lot more for a Jiffy kickstand.  

- John


----------



## vincev (Sep 18, 2013)

Denver Razorback said:


> That's a Jiffy kickstand.  I have a couple of them.  Here are some photos of one that says "Drop Forged B.C. Jiffy Pat. No. 1984299".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks! Always can count on a Cabe member.


----------



## jpromo (Sep 19, 2013)

It...it's beautiful. I don't know how I haven't seen this thread til now. I never thought I'd see the original fork (with the correct paint scheme) for my Rollfast.

I think this would be a '40-41 because of the curved downtube. Built by Snyder. Serial number may have the reversed date orientation. Also... I have a left side of the tank :eek: it's got the correct spitfire decal but is unfortunately the blue with silver accents. I've never seen a red with silver accent Rollfast so you may have to settle for what one gets.

Here's my '41.





and the tank.


----------



## vincev (Sep 19, 2013)

sent you a PM!


----------



## Boris (Sep 19, 2013)

Man! You're smokin' this year. They bleed every red cent out of these old bikes out here (and then some). Rarely do you get any kind of deal like that on CL out here. Keep on buyin' em, 'cause I know you're keepin' em and not parting 'em.


----------



## vincev (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks Dave.Our CL has been hot and CHEAP!


----------



## Boris (Sep 20, 2013)

You're still a jerk, though.


----------



## vincev (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank yo again.I thought you were going to call me an silly head. Since you didnt I will call you an silly head. Your an silly head for not calling me an silly head when you had the chance.So there!


----------



## Boris (Sep 20, 2013)

May I direct you to the PM that I sent you a couple of weeks back where I did in fact call you just that? The way I figure it, there's no sense in being redundant. "Move ahead, be more mature" That's my motto! By upgrading my insult to "Jerk" I've done just that. I'm sorry if you can't handle my success, while you just sit there and stagnate.


----------



## vincev (Sep 20, 2013)

Thats right.I forgot the PM you sent calling me an silly head.I have gotten used to your drunken idiotic PM's you send at night. At least it was better than the phone call I had to endure while you were in your drunken condition.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 20, 2013)

vincev said:


> Thats right.I forgot the PM you sent calling me an silly head.I have gotten used to your drunken idiotic PM's you send at night. At least it was better than the phone call I had to endure while you were in your drunken condition.




_(sorry for off topic...but I gotta know...)_


To Vincev & Dave...

How long have you two known each other ?
Have you ever met in person?
If you haven't met in person will you ever or
maybe you live too far apart ! Thanks !


----------



## vincev (Sep 20, 2013)

2jakes said:


> _(sorry for off topic...but I gotta know...)_
> 
> 
> To Vincev & Dave...
> ...




I have known that idiot for a few years.Never met him in person and dont want to.If he drives to Indiana I may but I doubt it.I have talked to him on the phone and believe me ,he is dumber on the phone than in type.He has made me religious.I thank God all the time for putting Portland so far from Indiana.He probably would have gotten along with the uni bomber and other hermits and loners.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 20, 2013)

vincev said:


> I have known that idiot for a few years.Never met him in person and dont want to.If he drives to Indiana I may but I doubt it.I have talked to him on the phone and believe me ,he is dumber on the phone than in type.He has made me religious.I thank God all the time for putting Portland so far from Indiana.He probably would have gotten along with the uni bomber and other hermits and loners.





Had to wait awhile until I stopped laughing to reply...

Thank You !


----------



## vincev (Sep 24, 2013)

well I got the Peerless all polished and it looks nice.I have one of the members sending me the left side of the tank! What are the odds of finding someone with the left side? lol


----------



## Houndog (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow ,that cleaned up nice!!!


----------



## Boris (Sep 24, 2013)

vincev said:


> I have one of the members sending me the left side of the tank!
> 
> The left side of the left side of the tank is the outside of the left side. The right side of the left side of the tank is the inside of the left side. The left side of the right side of the tank is the inside of the right side. The right side of the right side of the tank is the outside of the right side. I'm confused, will this CABE member be sending you the left outside of the left side or the left inside of the right side?


----------



## vincev (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks Houndog.I  even like it without the tank


----------



## vincev (Sep 24, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> vincev said:
> 
> 
> > I have one of the members sending me the left side of the tank!
> ...


----------



## vincev (Sep 24, 2013)

Was that answer adequate for your stupid question?


----------



## Boris (Sep 24, 2013)

2jakes said:


> How long have you two known each other ?




Vince is my long lost father (he deserted the family). We just reconnected a couple years ago. I'm still angry though.


----------



## vincev (Sep 24, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Vince is my long lost father (he deserted the family). We just reconnected a couple years ago. I'm still angry though.




After seeing that offspring I wish I would have masturbated that night.


----------



## Boris (Sep 24, 2013)

vincev said:


> After seeing that offspring I wish I would have masturbated that night.




You did. I'm the result. Dad.


----------



## vincev (Sep 24, 2013)

2jakes,do you now understand ? I should have sued Trojan Condoms.


----------



## Boris (Sep 24, 2013)

vincev said:


> 2jakes,do you now understand ? I should have sued Trojan Condoms.




and do you now understand why I'm so "spunky"?


----------



## fatbike (Sep 24, 2013)

That is a very nice bike Vince. You really love the way it rides. Had a 39 similar to that one before. Big frames.


----------



## Boris (Sep 24, 2013)

Who woulda thought you could kill a thread by staying ON topic?


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 25, 2013)

vincev said:


> 2jakes,do you now understand ? I should have sued Trojan Condoms.




I think I understand but not 100% on this...

Perhaps you used the left side of the left side of the hand which is on the left side.
And not the right side of the right side of the hand when inducing self physical
satisfaction thereby not having complete control & resulting in being labeled "Dad"...


btw...nice bike


----------



## vincev (Sep 25, 2013)

2jakes said:


> I think I understand but not 100% on this...
> 
> Perhaps you used the left side of the left side of the hand which is on the left side.
> And not the right side of the right side of the hand when inducing self physical
> ...




thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## Boris (Sep 25, 2013)

vincev said:


> thank you for clearing that up.




...and if you would have cleaned THAT up, I wouldn't be here today, Dad.


----------

